# Atticus started in his new clip



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

We still have A LOT more hair to grow (face, neck and chest mainly)...but I got a pattern set for his next clip. All hand scissored. I pretty much left his front end alone so he could grow more hair but I scissored his rear end...it doesn't help that he's standing goofy in the pic making his rear end look funny. I can't decide if I want to keep his butt rounded, or if I want to angle it differently. I'm still playing around with the groom...he's kind of a mix of different clips lol. I'm making it up as I go along 



I'm growing his face back out into this But I've been growing out his ears for a few months so I'm debating whether or not to shave them this short again...


Give me your opinions and critiques on the groom and what you would/wouldn't do differently!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

What an absolute little cutie! You are very good at scissoring,very impressive. I shave my standards face,feet and tail inbetween him going to the groomer every 10 weeks or so,but I've always been too wary to do much scissoring in case I muck it up!


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

He looks so cute!! You did a great job, I like the mix of different clips. I don't see any faults


----------



## powertothepoodle (Sep 7, 2013)

Thats great love the hand scissoring . I would like to see him in the german clip he would look awesome.:aetsch:


----------



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

I love this pic of his face! Everything looks so balanced and he looks like the most adorable baby in the world! I would keep him looking like a teddy bear forever!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Atticus is looking good. This clip is on the tracks of being a Euro T clip. Great job.


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

you could always try a bichon head on him


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

OMG! How cute is that...


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

As always he looks absolutely adorable and immaculate. I like him with short ears. I don't know if this would throw off the balance of the clip - I can't visualize at all. I look forward to seeing what you decide. Whatever you choose I am confident will look fantastic.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I think I'm going to shave his ears again...I have been debating whether or not to try a bichon head for a couple months but I don't have the patience to let them grow lol. I like them better shaved!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Very nice to see little Atticus again....this clip shows off your expertise...he looks his usual adorable self. I think his ears would look good shaved too!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

I love his new groom. I don't see anything wrong with it. Then again I'm no expert.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Atticus always looks cute!


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

Cute trim! Give him ear tassels! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

